# Summer Playlist



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just wondering what everyone else on here is listening to this summer. I for one have gotten into the artist Lights. Anyone have a killer summer playlist?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

my latest one is the following:

Abandon All Ships
Close Your Eyes
Us, From Outside
Sleeping With Sirens (newest CD but both are good)

disclaimer: there is screaming in all of those bands


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Both of Megachurch's albums are pretty good. Also, a healthy dose of Isis, Wizard Smoke, High on Fire, The Sword, Colour Haze, Black Sleep of Kali, Soundgarden, 35007, Ufomammut, Bakerton Group, J Dilla, Flying Lotus, Madlib, DOOM and old school Wu Tang (mostly Forever era). A little drum n' bass thrown in for good measure, as well.


----------

